# Strona bierna z believe



## dorota.anna

Mam pewien problem a może bardziej zagwozdkę. Rzecz tyczy się zdania z czasownikiem believe w stronie biernej. Mam zdanie :

Everybody believes Robert will get married next year. 
W jednym z podręczników to zdanie w stronie biernej wygląda tak Robert is believed to be getting married next year. A nie powinno być Robert is believed to get married next year. ? jakie jest Wasze zdanie? Skąd tu się wzięło to be getting married? Macie jakiś pomysł ? Pozdrawiam i z góry dzięki


----------



## zaffy

He might work in this garden. - ogólnie
He might be working in the garden - teraz.

Czyli to co się dzieje teraz wyrażasz wersjami ciągłymi, dokładnie tak samo jakbyś to ujęła czasem ciągłym, czyli He is working in the garden.

A teraz, czasu ciągłego używasz też do zaplanowanej przyszłości, np. He is getting married next year. Stąd ktoś podkreślił ten plan formą ciągłą, mówiąc 'He is believed to be getting married next year'.  Często tak robią i mnie to specjalnie nie dziwi. Tak ja to widzę, może ktoś mądrzejszy się wypowie .


----------



## haes

Ale czy to nie jest czasem zagwozdka w jęz. angielskim (chyba nie to forum)?


----------



## grassy

dorota.anna said:


> Mam pewien problem a może bardziej zagwozdkę. Rzecz tyczy się zdania z czasownikiem believe w stronie biernej. Mam zdanie :
> 
> Everybody believes Robert will get married next year.
> W jednym z podręczników to zdanie w stronie biernej wygląda tak Robert is believed to be getting married next year. A nie powinno być Robert is believed to get married next year. ? jakie jest Wasze zdanie? Skąd tu się wzięło to be getting married? Macie jakiś pomysł ? Pozdrawiam i z góry dzięki



Też bym tam dał 'to get married', bo zdanie wyjściowe jest w Future Simple, więc w transformacji naturalną rzeczą jest użycie formy prostej czasownika: w tym wypadku, to+infinitive.



dorota.anna said:


> Robert is believed to be getting married next year



To by pasowało, gdyby w oryginale było: _Everybody believes Robert *is getting* married next year.
_
Brawo za czujność. Czasem w podręcznikach zdarzają się błędy, czasem nie wszystkie "poprawne" odpowiedzi są wymienione, tak więc trzeba podchodzić do tych zadań z otwartym umysłem i jak się ma wątpliwości, to pytać.


----------



## jasio

haes said:


> Ale czy to nie jest czasem zagwozdka w jęz. angielskim (chyba nie to forum)?


Tak, to pytanie powinno było zostać zadane na forum English Only. Nie ma żadnego, nawet naciąganego, związku z językiem polskim.


----------



## grassy

jasio said:


> Tak, to pytanie powinno było zostać zadane na forum English Only. Nie ma żadnego, nawet naciąganego, związku z językiem polskim.



Ma związek: askerka chce, żeby jej to wytłumaczyć w języku polskim, a to wystarczy. Takie pytania są zgodne z zasadmi.



jasio said:


> powinno *było* zostać zadane



Tak rzadko słyszę tę formę, że troszkę nienaturalna się wydaje.


----------



## jasio

grassy said:


> Ma związek: askerka chce, żeby jej to wytłumaczyć w języku polskim, a to wystarczy. Takie pytania są zgodne z zasadmi.


Nawet, jeżeli formalnie rzecz biorąc pytanie OP jest zgodne z zasadami (rzeczywiście, nigdzie nie jest wprost napisane, że dopuszczalne są tylko pytania mające merytoryczny związek z językiem polskim), zadawanie go tutaj jest przeciwskuteczne: użytkownicy języka obcego mają z reguły gorsze wyczucie do niuansów, niż native speakerzy. Tymczasem na forum polskim liczbę rdzennych użytkowników angielskiego można policzyć na palcach jednej ręki, a aktywnych - na palcach jednej ręki wieloletniego pracownika tartaku, jak mawiał pewien mój znajomy. A w tym wątku póki co nie odezwał się ani jeden. Nikt się też nie zidentyfikował jako dyplomowany anglista, tłumacz przysięgły albo osoba siedząca od 20 lat w angielskojęzycznym środowisku w UK czy USA. W tym kontekście odpowiedzi i tak należy traktować _cum grano salis_. 



grassy said:


> Tak rzadko słyszę tę formę, że troszkę nienaturalna się wydaje.


Bardzo dziękuję za uwagę. Tym niemniej ponieważ zdanie odnosi się do zdarzenia przeszłego, jest to forma jak najbardziej prawidłowa. Język się co prawda zmienia, ale skorzystam z przywileju używania języka, którego się nauczyłem za młodu - nawet, jeżeli dziś mówi się nieco inaczej.


----------



## grassy

jasio said:


> Nawet, jeżeli formalnie rzecz biorąc pytanie OP jest zgodne z zasadami (rzeczywiście, nigdzie nie jest wprost napisane, że dopuszczalne są tylko pytania mające merytoryczny związek z językiem polskim), zadawanie go tutaj jest przeciwskuteczne: użytkownicy języka obcego mają z reguły gorsze wyczucie do niuansów, niż native speakerzy. Tymczasem na forum polskim liczbę rdzennych użytkowników angielskiego można policzyć na palcach jednej ręki, a aktywnych - na palcach jednej ręki wieloletniego pracownika tartaku, jak mawiał pewien mój znajomy. A w tym wątku póki co nie odezwał się ani jeden. Nikt się też nie zidentyfikował jako dyplomowany anglista, tłumacz przysięgły albo osoba siedząca od 20 lat w angielskojęzycznym środowisku w UK czy USA. W tym kontekście odpowiedzi i tak należy traktować _cum grano salis_.



Wiadomo, że na English Only jest wielu native'ów i można tam liczyć na wiele kompetentnych uwag.

*Natomiast*, jeżeli ktoś nie jest jeszcze na poziomie, żeby dobrze rozumieć odpowiedzi native speakerów, to szukanie odpowiedzi na polskim forum jest jak najbardziej OK.
Nie zgadzam się też, że rodzimy użytkownik polskiego nie może być świetnym nauczycielem angielskiego, bo sam znam kilku takich. Co więcej, taki nauczyciel może być od native'a nawet lepszy w wielu aspektach np. lepiej orientuje się w teorii gramatyki i przez to lepiej ją tłumaczy. Wszakże sam wiesz, że teorii i zasad trzeba się nauczyć. Jak zapytasz człowieka na ulicy o różnicę między związkiem rządu a związkiem zgody, to nie będzie wiedział, o co chodzi, chociaż na pewno obu używa na co dzień.
Poza tym, może nie tyczy się to pytania zadanego w tym wątku, ale nauka poprzez wykazywanie podobieństw lub kontrastów pomiędzy naszym językiem rodzimym a językiem, którego chcemy się nauczyć, to bardzo skuteczna i szeroko stosowana metoda. Jestem przekonany, że sam się nauczyłeś angielskiego m.in. tą metodą.
Na koniec, jeżeli chodzi o kompetencję ludzi na forum, to myślę, że deklaracje o dyplomach z anglistyki są tu niepotrzebne (chociaż i tak, biorąc pod uwagę poziom edukacji na niektórych uczelniach, byłyby wątpliwym dowodem kompetencji). 
Jest inny sposób: wystarczy sprawdzić wcześniejsze posty danego użytkownika; jeżeli porady w nich zawarte są złe, ktoś prędzej czy później to wytknie. Reputację na forum trzeba sobie wyrobić.



jasio said:


> Bardzo dziękuję za uwagę.



Ależ bardzo proszę, jasiu.


----------



## jasio

Może nie brnijmy w offtopiki i rozwijanie teorii o wyższości świąt Bożego Narodzenia nad świętami Wielkiej Nocy, tylko zostanmy w kontekście pytania OP. A ono jest proste: które zdanie jest bardziej poprawne, aa czy ab. 

Z całym szacunkiem dla Twojego wywodu, ale żeby to rozstrzygnąć, nie trzeba mieć znajomości teorii gramatyki, tylko wyczucie do języka, najlepiej nabyte w drodze akulturacji. Żeby daleko nie szukać, ile razy widziałeś na forum jezykowym odpowiedz typu "jest to teoretycznie poprawne, ale tak się nie mówi" - albo chciałeś takiej udzielić? A to nie jest kompetencja językowa profesora lingwistyki stosowanej, tylko kogoś, kto codziennie  tego języka używa w kontaktach z innymi.


----------



## grassy

jasio said:


> tylko zostanmy w kontekście pytania OP. A ono jest proste: które zdanie jest bardziej poprawne, aa czy ab.



Ależ ja już odpowiedzialem na to pytanie, Jasiu.


----------



## yezyk

W angielskim jest wiele "nieosobowych" form, w tym do każdego aspektu:
Simple: be / to be
Continuous: be doing / to be doing
Perfect simple: have done / to have done
Perfect continuous: have been doing / to have been doing.

W zwrocie "to believe someone to [...] sth" można wstawić różne formy, zależnie od okoliczności.
He is married. > He is believed to be married.
He is getting married. > He is believed to be getting married.
He has married Jane. > He is believed to have married Jane.
He has been getting married for ages. > He is believed to have been getting married for ages. [Trochę dziwne zdanie, ale trudno wymyślić na poczekaniu coś lepszego.]

He is getting married. (present continuous do mówienia o przyszłości - zaplanowane działania) > He is believed to be getting married.

Oczywiście istnieje więcej możliwych konstrukcji.


----------

